# Recommended Multiple WAN router and setup



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am looking into multiple WAN routers, as stated I was talking to John will which i might at he had great info about using multiple DSL/ Cable lines instead of 1 t1 line and saving money monthly. But anyways, the main question is, since I am going to have 2 DSL lines and 1 Cable line as my internet connection, which is the best or recommended triple WAN router? i was looking at PePLink Balance 300, but is there anything else out there better for my network setup? Also is it really difficult to switch from using a T1 line to 2 DSL plus 1 Cable line, because all my 4 sites are connected using T1 lines and connected together using MPLS. if there is any more info you need please let me know, thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I've seen some reasonably priced dual-WAN routers, but triple input ones are considerably more rare. :smile:


----------



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello John, well I am hoping that maybe you or anyone else stumbled on a nice 3 wan router, since I would like 2 DSL lines and 1 cable line to come in and replace 2 t1 lines. calculated and yup your right, the outbound and inbound 2 dsl lines and 1 cable line blow 2 t1 lines out of the water. just need the router to make it happen though, if not, then could i get a duel wan router and an additional router?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, two routers would be pretty complicated, I think I'd stick with that one you mentioned. :smile:


----------



## Larry63 (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be in the process of setting up a triple WAN Router from PePLink for my home office. I currently have a cable modem (from Comcast); DSL from Earthlink and I also have Sprint wireless broadband service for when I travel.

How did I get to this point is long story. I originally was very happy with my Adelphia cable modem but the service degraded so bad that it was just barely faster than dial-up. I switched to Bellsouth DSL service, but they were so inept I was almost tempted to go back to Adelphia. That was when I found out through DSLreports that I could switch to Earthlink DSL, that was back in 1999. I was satisfied with my DSL from Earthlink (even though Bellsouth seemed to screwup the service every once in a while). My wife works from home and needs reliable broadband service. Whenever the DSL would go down she would give me a hard time about it. 
Two years ago I started tele-commuting from home and my company wanted me to get a second DSL line, I figured it would be better to get a different type of broadband service. If one DSL line would go down wouldn't both go down at the same time????
So I got Comcast Cable modem and figured that if one service went down at least the other should still be up. We got the wireless service from Sprint when we started to travel more often and needed to stay connected by laptop.

So right now I have two independent networks running at home and three different broadband services, if one goes down we can switch to one of the other two we have.

Inefficient to be sure, so I am getting the following triple WAN router to have triple redundant broadband service on a single network, now we will be able to share all the resources including printers, scanners, USB hubs, etc: PePLink Balance 300 (see link below)

http://www.peplink.com/products/balance-200-300/

I know it will take some time to get everything setup correctly, but I am sure it will be worth it in the long run.

I will report my results, when I can.


----------



## Larry63 (Apr 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that PepLink has 5 different multi-WAN routers.

At this link you can compare the features of each:

http://www.peplink.com/support/comparison/

They have dual-WAN, triple-WAN, and an expensive 7-WAN router.

I found this company from a nice write up on this web site:

http://gpsinformation.info/joe/routers/MultiWANroouters.html

Check it out....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A little spendy, but I don't find any cheaper alternatives... :smile: https://secure.peplink.com/index.php?view=cart


----------

